# Road trip



## Themuleous (1 Apr 2009)

So we dont clog up the TGM thread lets chat this through on here?

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Apr 2009)

I was thinking about starting a separate thread 

To re-cap - I'm free most of this weekend, but not really next weekend (Easter Weekend) unless it's the monday, though trains might be a problem all that weekend anyway...


----------



## Themuleous (1 Apr 2009)

Unfortunately I cant do the next three wkds, but could do 25/26th?  I think I mentioned previously, that if you guys want to organise it between yourself I'll just see if I can make it, otherwise we'll not find a free wkd we can all do before the open day on the 22nd May!

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Apr 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> otherwise we'll not find a free wkd we can all do before the open day on the 22nd May!



17th May!   Unless it's changed of course


----------



## Themuleous (1 Apr 2009)

Oh yeh!


----------



## Superman (1 Apr 2009)

Guys I did an impromptu visit last weekend to get things for my nano.
I'm not sure when I have any "free" weekends but if you decide amongst yourselves a date, I'll see if I can tag along.


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Apr 2009)

Whos picking me up then? I really want to go up north


----------



## TDI-line (1 Apr 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Whos picking me up then? I really want to go up north



Whereabouts up North have you got in mind.


----------

